# Bobcats in PA



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi all, my brother drew a Bobcat permit in Pa and we are heading to camp to try our luck. We are looking for suggestions on sets and baits,lures. Our property is mostly forested and mountainous with a large stream at the bottom. There are cat signs throughout when there is snow. Any suggestions on sets and lures would be appreciated. Gary


----------

